# شرح عمل المقاطع النموذجية الخاصة (subassemby) علي للسيفيل ثري دي civil 3d



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 مايو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يمكن عمل المقاطع النموذجية subassembly الخاصة باكثر من برنامج 
اهميته الموضوع كثير من الطرق لا تنطبق النماذج الجاهزة مع الطريق الذي نريد انشاءه والمقطع الذي ننشأه عن طريق poly line يفتقر الي ميزة التوسعة والسوبر اليفيشن والترانزيشن مما يجعل الامر حجر عثرة في استخدام برنامج السيفيل او علي الاقل عدم الاستفادة م هذه التقنية 

البرامج المستخدمة 
1- برنامج subassemby composer وهو من انتاج اتو ديسك وكان لا ينزل مع النسخة الي اصدار 2013 الان ينزل مع النسخة وشرحت عمل set up وسانقل لكم روابط 10 دروس ان شاء الله 
2- برنامج section 3d وهو ايضا برنامج جيد وفيه امكانيات جيده لكنه مجاني لمدة شهر وسنتعرض لشرحه ان شاء الله 

الدروس 
1- subassembly-1.mp4

subassembly-2.mp4-2

3-subassembly-3.mp4

subassembly-4.mp4-4

subassembly-5.mp4-5

subassembly-6.mp4-6

subassembly-7.mp4-7

subassembly-8.mp4-8

subassembly-9.mp4-9

subassembly-10.mp4-10

رابط الدرس الثالث :
subassembly-3.mp4


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (19 مايو 2013)

يشرفني ب ان اكون اول من يشكرك على هذا الجهد المميز وادعو الله ان يجعله في كتاب حسناتك جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز م اشرف غنيم


----------



## roshdy.draftsman (19 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اولا احب ان أشكر سيادتك على هذا المجهود الجميل 
ثانيا عندى مشكله فى تحميل الدرس الثالث ارجو اعادة رفعة وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وشكرا


----------



## abedodeh (19 مايو 2013)

ربنا يفتح عليك ويسترها معاك وييسر امرك ويجعل كل هذا العلم النافع بمشيئة الله تعالى في ميزان حسناتك عاجزين عن الشكر باشمهندس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (19 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا استاذنا و جزاك الله خيرا ... جاري تنزيل الدروس
الرابط رقم 3 غير صحيح ..ارجو تصحيح و بارك الله فيك


----------



## هلمت (19 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك أخى العزيز م. اشرف و أسأل الله أن يغفر لك و لوالديك و أن يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (19 مايو 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير مجهود اكثر من رائع , فعلا كانت مشكله .*
* الف شكر لك .*


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 مايو 2013)

الدرس الثالث 
subassembly-3.mp4


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 مايو 2013)

الي ينزل الدرس الثالث يقولي 
بارك الله في الجميع وربنا ينفعنا جميعا 
الاخ يعقوب دائما سباق وبارك الله في باقي الاخوة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 مايو 2013)

لسه لم ننتهي من الشرح لكن ناخد راحه علي الاخوة ما تطبق واول واحد ينجح في حساب كميات الحفر والردم يرفع لنا الصورة وانا في انتظار الاسئلة بس لا نخرج عن الموضوع


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (19 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير لقد تم تحميل الدرس الثالث بنجاح


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (19 مايو 2013)

سؤالي الاول اذا كنت مشطب civil 3d 2014 هل يوجد طريقه استطيع تثبيت لبرنامجsubassemby , بدون ما اعمل دليت ل civil 3d 2014 وارجع اعملو انستول من جديد


----------



## abedodeh (19 مايو 2013)

يعقوب العطاونه قال:


> جزاك الله خير لقد تم تحميل الدرس الثالث بنجاح


نفس الشيء معي ربنا يفتح عليكم من واسع علمة وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## engineer (19 مايو 2013)

تم تعديل الرابط الثالث التالف بالمشاركة الاصلية
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وليد رضوان (19 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك. عمل ومجهود رائع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 مايو 2013)

الحمد لله تمام كل الروابط 
الاخ يعقوب انا ليس عندي 2014 لكن في جميع الاصدارات اذا حبيت تسطب برنامج ملحق تسطب عادي وتكتب السريال وبعدها الشاشة الي فيها علامة صح مثل ما في الفيديوا الاول وتكمل وهيتسطب البرنامج الملحق فقط


----------



## saro.khaled (19 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراًوبارك الله فيك اخى م.اشرف غنيم

تهائنى من القلب لك على ما وفيت بة من تقديم الدورة وربنا معك ونحن فى متابعة مستمرة لجميع الحلقات جزاك اللة خيرا فى الدنيا والاخرة.
بنسبة لاصدار 2014 نفس اصدار 2013


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (19 مايو 2013)

كلامك صحيح اخي م اشرف شطبت البرنامج من جديد


----------



## علي فؤاد (20 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## roshdy.draftsman (20 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
كما تعودنا منك شرح مبسط وسهل جدا بارك الله فيك واتم عليك علمه وشكرا


----------



## elfaki (20 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (20 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا علي ثنائكم علي الشرح ولسه الموضوع مطول شويه لان هنشرح برنامج section 3d ايضا ومعادنا كل يوم جمعة مع الدروس الجديده في نفس الموضوع بس عاوز الناس تطبق وتتفاعل معانا بعد التطبيق لتشجيع الاخرين


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (20 مايو 2013)

بارك اللة فيك وعت ووفبت وفقك اللة الى مزيدا من النجاح


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك مهندسنا وقدوتنا المهندس الغالي اشرف غنيم 
كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام لشخصكم الكريم
علي ماتبذلونه من كرم العطاء


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 مايو 2013)

*اضافة صغيرة بعد اذن م اشرف*

بخصوص المساحات المحسوبة خارج القطاع out of section
والتي ظهرت في الدقائق الاخيرة من الحلقة العاشرة او ان اعرض رايي في حلها
والراي الاول الي حضرتكم وهي اجتهاد مني ليس اكثر

المساحة التي ظهرت بالشكل الموضح قد ظهرت لاننا لم نحدد نهايات للكوريدور الذي هو بالاصح يطبق تعليمات البرنامج بالنسبة للقطع والردم
ولكن اين يتوقف انه لا يتوقف الا اذا طلبت منه نهاية محددة وليكن catch point or daylight point of fill or cut
سواء للقطع والردم مما ينتج عنه حساب مساحة خارجية مما يؤدي الي زيادة الكميات عن الحقيقية

واري والرأي لكم انها يمن حلها من خلال تلك الصور


----------



## hosh123 (20 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكمالله يبارك لك يا مهندس أشرف على الشرح الجميل ومنتظرين البقية وانا سعيد جداً بعودتك القوية للمنتدى ومشاركة الأعضاء المتميزين فى الموضوع ...... والله فتحت نفسى أكتر على الشرح ..... دعواتكم معانا .


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (20 مايو 2013)

ما شاء الله كل الحبايب جمعتهم م اشرف م هشام م ايمن قنديل م فواز العنسي جمعه مباركه ان شاء الله


----------



## talan77 (20 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك أخى العزيز​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (20 مايو 2013)

والله انا سعيد بكم جدا ما علينا من الشرح فعلا انتم ناس تجمعتم علي حب الخير والعطاء 
انا سعيد جدا مهندس ايمن علي ملاحظتك الجميلة وهسجلها ان شاء الله في اول فيديوا ربنا يبارك فيك ودايما كده متابع معنا 
الاخ هشام له فضل كبير دائما استعين به ربنا يكرمه ويبارك فيه وفي الاخ يعقوب وجميع من علق علي الموضوع


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (20 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم بحمد الله تم التطبيق حتي الدرس الخامس بدون مشاكل و جاري تطبيق باقي الدروس بإذن الله 
جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس أشرف ... الشرح ممتاز ...جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 مايو 2013)

تمام الحمد لله اخي الكريم ابو عباده خليك معايا عشان عاوزين بعدين مقارنة بين البرنامج وبرنامج section 3d فمحتاج ناس تتابع معي لكي نصل لاكبر استفاده من البرنامج


----------



## عزمي حماد (21 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​ 
​


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (21 مايو 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك وفى اعمالك وجزاك الله كل خير واحسان اخى مهندس اشرف غنيم وبقية الاخوة الاماجد والشكر موصول لاخينا م محمد قنديل والاخ الكريم اخونا هشام والاخ الاستاز الفاضل مهندس فواز العنسى


----------



## SOKAR101 (21 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (21 مايو 2013)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> تمام الحمد لله اخي الكريم ابو عباده خليك معايا عشان عاوزين بعدين مقارنة بين البرنامج وبرنامج section 3d فمحتاج ناس تتابع معي لكي نصل لاكبر استفاده من البرنامج


السلام عليكم يا استاذنا : بحمد الله انتهيت من تطبيق كل الدروس بدون مشاكل وقمت بعمل بعض الاضافات ايضا و مرفق الملفات التي قمت بعملها و ارجو من حضرتك الاطلاع عليها اما بالنسبه لبرنامجsection 3d فانا لم أعمل عليه من قبل و لا اعرفه و ارجو من حضرتك انك تكمل شرح في البرنامج 
وجزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد شواني (23 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## SOKAR101 (23 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاك الله خير ونفع الله بك.
عندى بعض الاسئلة عن برنامج السيفل اذا تيسر الاجابة عليها أكون شاكر لكم:
1- كيف اضافة باركن للطريق عن طريق البولى لاين وتعديل الكوريدر ليتناسب معه؟
عندما حاولت عمل ذلك لم ينطبق curb على البولى لاين الجديد .
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## عمر طه إبراهيم (23 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك , وجزاك الله عنا كل خير وزادك من علمه ورزقة .شكرا يا بشمهندس على هذا المجهود الغظيم 
لو سمحت يا بشمهندس أشرف ممكن حضرتك تتفضل وتشرح لنا التقاطعات على برنامج السيفل 2013 لأنني بحثت عليها كثيرا ولم أجد له شرح عربي على كل المنتديات الهندسية .
وشكرا جزيلا ,,,,


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (24 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الكرام فقد انتهيت من تسجيل عمل ترانزيشن transition اي الكوريدور ذات العرض الغير منتظيم وفي انتظار الرفع النت بيكون يوم الخميس والجمعة بطي ربنا ييسر الحال


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (24 مايو 2013)

الاخ ابو عباده جزاك الله خيرا هو ده الشغل انا بحب فعلا التفاعل ومن استفاد شيئا يفيد الاخرين انا فتحت ملفاتك انت عملت اربع طبقات علي برنامج sub assemly compser وعملت اعدادات جميلة لاخراج المقاطع بشكل جميل وفعلا المقطع في الصورة شكله ممتاز فهل ممكن تشرح لنا بالفيديوا خطوات الاعدادات حتي تصل لهذا الشكل تبدأ من الشكل الذي يرسمه لك الشيفيل حتي تنتهي بهذا الشكل الجميل وترسل لنا ملف dwt للمشروع تبقس كملت جميلك اما عن برنامج section 3d فقط خليك متابع معنا انا هشرحه باذن الله علي نفس صفحات هذا الموضوع ونقارن سويا ايهما اصلح واسهل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (24 مايو 2013)

الاخ الكريم *SOKAR101* ربما تجد الاجابة في الدرسين القدمين 11 و 12 والدرسين بخصوص ربط اوفسيت للكوريدور ب خط بولي لين


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (24 مايو 2013)

الاخ عمر طه لا اعدك ان اشرح التقاطعات قريبا الي ان انتهي من هذا الموضوع عذرا اخي ربنا ييسر ان شاء الله


----------



## كبل (24 مايو 2013)

الف شكر​


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (24 مايو 2013)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> الاخ ابو عباده جزاك الله خيرا هو ده الشغل انا بحب فعلا التفاعل ومن استفاد شيئا يفيد الاخرين انا فتحت ملفاتك انت عملت اربع طبقات علي برنامج sub assemly compser وعملت اعدادات جميلة لاخراج المقاطع بشكل جميل وفعلا المقطع في الصورة شكله ممتاز فهل ممكن تشرح لنا بالفيديوا خطوات الاعدادات حتي تصل لهذا الشكل تبدأ من الشكل الذي يرسمه لك الشيفيل حتي تنتهي بهذا الشكل الجميل وترسل لنا ملف dwt للمشروع تبقس كملت جميلك اما عن برنامج section 3d فقط خليك متابع معنا انا هشرحه باذن الله علي نفس صفحات هذا الموضوع ونقارن سويا ايهما اصلح واسهل


الله يعزك يا أستاذنا و يبارك فيك ... حضرتك بالنسبه لإعدادات المقاطع العرضيه فده ال standard في ال civi 3d ukie و هو cnotent ممكن تضيفه من ال setup بتاع السيفل و هو metric واستايل البروفايل و المقاطع العرضيه بتاعته جميل اوي و ده فديو لشرح إعدادات المقاطع العرضيه من شرح أستاذنا مهندس محمد الصمادي جزاه الله خيرا 
Rho-Cross-Section - Download - 4shared
و بالنسبه للمشروع فأنا مش شغال في التصميم انا هاوي علي قدي يعني و هرفق لحضرتك ملف و كمان ملف ال dayligt بعد ما عدلت عليه و حطيت الاكواد و يا ريت حضرتك تشرح لنا موضوع الاكواد عشان حساب الكميات . و في انتظار الدروس الجديده 
 mm.dwg
mm.dwg


----------



## SOKAR101 (25 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا م أشرف على ردك الجميل ده ونفع الله بك وغفر الله لنا ... ولكن معذرة أين أجد الدروس .


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 مايو 2013)

الدرس الحادي عشر وهو خاص بعمل اوفست للمقطع النموذجي الذي انشأناه بالبرنامج وربط ذلك الاوفست بخط بولي لين علي البلان وينفع في عمل التوسعات فمن غير هذه الميزة سنعمل مقطع لكل عرض متغير فهذا الامر شاق جدا اليكم الدرس 
subassembly 11.mp4
ارجوا من ادارة الملتقي اضافة الدرس الي المشاركة الاصلية 
اما الدرس الثاني عشر ساعيد تسجيله ولكم جميعا مني التحية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 مايو 2013)

الاخ الكريم ​*SOKAR101* الكوريدور الذي تستخدمه حضرتك اذا كنت عملته من بولي لين لن تكون فيه ميزة انك تربطه ببولي لين لن تستطيع عمل مقاطع متدرجة اما النماذج الجاهزة في السيفيل ففيها هذه الميزة وانا شرحت هذه الميزة في دروسي القديمة في الموضوع تطبيقات علي برنامج سيفيل 3d واعدت شرحها بس عن طريق النموذج الذي انشأناه نحن في الدرس الذي رفعته اليوم عسي ان اكون فهمت قصدك اسمع الدرس ورد علي ​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (25 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك وفي امثالك ممن يحبون فعل الخير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 مايو 2013)

وخيرا جزاكم جميعا وبارك فيكم


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (25 مايو 2013)

essalemou alaikoum Akhi Achref, barraka allah fik oua jazaka ana koul alkheir


----------



## abedodeh (26 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الاخ الفاضل م اشرف غنيم والاخوه الافاضل لو سمحتوا عندي typical section  من ناحية القطع يوجد خندق عكس منطقة الردم فكيف يمكن عمل assembly لهذا المقطع وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وشكرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 مايو 2013)

الموضوع مهم ومن المواضيع التي يعاني منها معظم مستخدمي برنامج civil 3d ولتعم الفائدة تم تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## abedodeh (26 مايو 2013)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> الموضوع مهم ومن المواضيع التي يعاني منها معظم مستخدمي برنامج civil 3d ولتعم الفائدة تم تثبيت الموضوع


ربنا يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء وبارك الله في جهودكم المباركة لنشر العلم النافع والشكر موصول لاستاذنا الفاضل م اشرف غنيم ولجميع الاخوه الافاضل وشكرا لتثبيت الموضوع


----------



## محمد على خميس (27 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك و نفعك بعلمه


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (28 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا المهندس دفع الله حمدان وجميع الاخوة الافاضل وشكرا جزيلا علي تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (28 مايو 2013)

الاخ abedodeh في حالة القطع تعمل مثل ال daylight الي عملناه فيما عدا النقطة قبل الاخيرة يعني تعمل الفور سلوب اما نقطة الديتش لا تعملها وتعمل السيد سلوب علي طول كما في الفيديوا وفي حالة الردم تتجاهل البنش وتكمل التمبلات بنفس الطريقة


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الحمد لله تم تطبيق الدرس الحادي عشر بدون مشاكل و في انتظار باقي الدروس


----------



## ahmed7788 (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك , و أن يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## ahmed7788 (28 مايو 2013)

اقسملك بالله وحشتنا ووحشنا صوتك يارب يجزيك كل خير


----------



## أحمد كنين (29 مايو 2013)

المهندس / اشرف غنيم .... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ... فى البداية والله اشتقنالك ... فينك طولت الغيبة ؟ عسى المانع خير ..... نحييك على هذا التميز ونسأل الله بقلب صادق ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ...وبصفة شخصية اشكرك جدا لان دروسك حقت السيفل من 2010 كانت سبب مباشر فى حصولى على وظيفة مصمم .... لك جزيل الشكر وسنكون من المتابعين الى النهاية ....


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 مايو 2013)

الاخ ابو عباده اكتر واحد يشجع ياريت كل الاخوة تطبق معنا نفس المثال ولا نستعجل فالباقي هتعرفه بعد التطبيق الاخ احمد كنين والله انا كنت منتظر مشاركتك فقط لاطمئن عليك لانك كنت من اكثر المتابعين اما اسباب انقطاعي انشغالي بامرين اولها احوال مصر ومتابعة احوال الامة الاسلامية والثاني انشغالي بالعمل عسي الله ان يحدث بعد ذلك امرا والتحية موصولة لكل مشارك معنا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 مايو 2013)

تم بحمد الله اعادة تسجيل الدرس الثاني عشر وهو تكملة لما قبله وشرح الكود وهو وان لم يضف جديدا الا انه مهم في فهم الاكواد ومهم جدا في حساب الكميات subzssembly 12.mp4


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 مايو 2013)

معادنا يوم السبت القادم مع السوبر اليفيشن في المقطع التصميمي


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (29 مايو 2013)

*شكرا لاستجابتك السريعه واعادتك لرفع الدرس الثالث جزاك الله كل خير .*


----------



## SOKAR101 (29 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
معذرة على تأخير الرد فقد رزقنى الله بعمر منذ 3ايام وان شاء الله عندما يتم الله شفاه ويخرج من العناية سأسمع الدروس واقوم بالرد .لو سمحتم لى بذلك.
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## abedodeh (29 مايو 2013)

SOKAR101 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> معذرة على تأخير الرد فقد رزقنى الله بعمر منذ 3ايام وان شاء الله عندما يتم الله شفاه ويخرج من العناية سأسمع الدروس واقوم بالرد .لو سمحتم لى بذلك.
> وجزاكم الله خير


الف مبروك وربنا سبحانه وتعالى يتم شفائه عليه ويجعله قرة عين لوالديه ويتربى بعزكم بمشيئة الله


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (29 مايو 2013)

SOKAR101 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> معذرة على تأخير الرد فقد رزقنى الله بعمر منذ 3ايام وان شاء الله عندما يتم الله شفاه ويخرج من العناية سأسمع الدروس واقوم بالرد .لو سمحتم لى بذلك.
> وجزاكم الله خير



الف مبروك وربنا يشفهالك يا رب


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (30 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك على العرض الطبيب وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عزمي حماد (30 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​ ​


----------



## مثنى جاسم (31 مايو 2013)

اللة يعطيك العافية يا استاذ


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز المهندس اشرف ادام الله في عمرك وزادك علما ينتفع به
اخي العزيز لدي ملاحظه على الدرس الاول انو السلوب اذا كان 2 ف الميه على المقطع لازم يديك فرق 24 سم اذا كان طول اللان 12 متر ولكن في الشرح بيدي على نهاية 12 م 2 سم بس حرفق لك الصور ي ريت تديني رئيك فيها ولك جزيل الشكر
ملاحظه انا اسف متابعتش الدروس بسبب ظروف العمل الصعبه ولكن ححاول متابعة الدروس باذن الله على قدر ما استطيع
ولك مني اجمل التحيات


----------



## عبدالله الربيدي (2 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله لك و زادك الله من العلم ورفع الله درجاتك في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (2 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله لك و زادك الله من العلم ورفع الله درجاتك في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (2 يونيو 2013)

عفوا اخي العزيز المهندس اشرف المحترم
لقد وجدت الخطا وهو اني استخدمت x y بدل y يجب ان استخدم السلوب 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فواز العنسي (2 يونيو 2013)

ماشاء الله عليك وبارك الله فيك وكتب اجرك وجمعنا الله بك انشاء الله على سرر متقابلين


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (3 يونيو 2013)

استاذي الفاضل المهندس القدير فواز العنسي افخر بتعليقك وثنائك علي الشرح والله كله من خيرك فلا انسي لك تعليم الاند 2004 في 30 درس ونفعني الله بهذا الشرح في عملي تقبل الله منا ومنك وجمعنا في مستقر رحمته وكل من شارك في نفع المسلمين


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (3 يونيو 2013)

اخواني الكرام انتهيت من الدرس الثالث عشر الخاص بالسوبر اليفيشن ربنا ينفع الجميع واسف علي التاخير لكن والله بسبب خراب الكمبيوتر ومن الملاحظ اني سجلت الفيديوا في وقت العمل تقبلوا تحياتي ولا تنسوني من الدعاء بالهداية وحسن الخاتمة بظهر الغيب 


subassembly-13.mp4


----------



## akhilali (3 يونيو 2013)

أحسنت ....وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (3 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (3 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله لك و زادك الله من العلم ورفع الله درجاتك في الدنيا والاخرة و جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (5 يونيو 2013)

وخيرا جزاكم


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (6 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
يا استاذنا تم تطبيق الدرس الثالت عشر ولكن يوجد مشكله في السوبر للشولدر الداخلي ارجو من حضرتك اعاده الشرح علي التيبكال الاول و توضيح الفرق بين خيارات السوبر الموجوده في البرنامج .left outside ... left inside .... .right outside ... right inside
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (10 يونيو 2013)

اخواني الكرام انتهيت من الدرس الرابع عشر وموضوعه عن النقاط والخطوط المخفية التي تستخدم فقط للحساب وعمل اوفست وايضا كيفية عمل اختصار وترتيب الاوامر وبكده اكون قد انتهيت من ما اعلمه في البرنامج واترك البقية لابداعاتكم وسوف ابدأ في شرح برامج section 3d حتي نصل به الي هذا المستوي ان شاء الله 
الرابط subassembly-14.mp4 الدرس الرابع عشر والاخير في برنامج sub assembly compser


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (10 يونيو 2013)

اخي الكريم ابو عباده انا واجهت نفس المشكلة الت تواجهك واستخدمت كل الخيارات لموجودة فلم تظبط معي وانا اعالج هذا الامر اني لا اعمل للشولدر الداخلي سوبر اليفيشن واعدله يدوي من تعديل الكريدور بعد ما نعرف لاسلوب من اللان


----------



## م ماجا (10 يونيو 2013)

شكرا للاخ الفاضل مهندس اشرف على المجهود الاكثر من رائع وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (11 يونيو 2013)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> اخي الكريم ابو عباده انا واجهت نفس المشكلة الت تواجهك واستخدمت كل الخيارات لموجودة فلم تظبط معي وانا اعالج هذا الامر اني لا اعمل للشولدر الداخلي سوبر اليفيشن واعدله يدوي من تعديل الكريدور بعد ما نعرف لاسلوب من اللان


بارك الله فيك يا استاذنا و جزاك الله خير ..الحمد لله تم تطبيق كل الدروس و في انتظار البرنامج الجديد section 3d ..لو عند حضرتك لينك لتحميل البرنامج 
​انا قمت بتحميل الدروس علي اليوتيوب و ده الرابط 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8KNoGxGZV0&list=PLoKD2kq4VwV7wX_wB0bU2S0lnLkC8MYHm


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (12 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك اخ ابو عباده ويجزيك خير


----------



## emadsurv (14 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 يونيو 2013)

شرحت ثلاث دروس من برنامج section 3d وجاري التكملة وان شاء الله ارفعهم لكم مرة واحده


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (15 يونيو 2013)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> شرحت ثلاث دروس من برنامج section 3d وجاري التكملة وان شاء الله ارفعهم لكم مرة واحده


في انتظار الدروس يا أستاذنا ..بس يا ريت رابط لتحميل البرنامج و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omar687 (16 يونيو 2013)

مشكور ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 يونيو 2013)

رابط تحميل برنامج section 3d Section3D.com تقوم بالتسجيل وتنزل البرنامج تجريبي لمدة 30 يوم والبرنامج يباع ب2000 ريال سعودي او ما يوازيه من الدولار انا استخدم برنامج بيسطب ويندوس اكس بي مع ويندوز 7 وكل شهر بحذف الويندوس واعمل كوبي للصورة 
وجاري رفع اول درسين


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 يونيو 2013)

الدرس الاول من دروس section 3d 1-section 3d.mp4
الدرس الثاني من دروس section 3d 2-section 3d.mp4


----------



## brraq (18 يونيو 2013)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> رابط تحميل برنامج section 3d Section3D.com تقوم بالتسجيل وتنزل البرنامج تجريبي لمدة 30 يوم والبرنامج يباع ب2000 ريال سعودي او ما يوازيه من الدولار انا استخدم برنامج بيسطب ويندوس اكس بي مع ويندوز 7 وكل شهر بحذف الويندوس واعمل كوبي للصورة
> وجاري رفع اول درسين



شكراً يا بش مهندس 
بس لما اختار 64bit civil 3d 2013 الرابط الاول تظهر لي الرسالة please E-mail [email protected] to download thise demo version


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 يونيو 2013)

المتاح تحميله اصدار 2012 بدون ايميل ولم اجرب ان ارسل لهم ايميل وانا شغال بالبرنامج ده علي اصدار 2012 وزي ما قلت لحضراتكم اني عندي نظامين علي الجهاز واحد ويندوس 7 وعليه سيفيل 2013 وبستخدم معاه sub assembly compser الاخر اكس بي وبستخدم معاه سيفيل 2012 ومعاه برنامج section 3d 2012


----------



## علي فؤاد (18 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خير مهندس اشرف علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وغفر الله لنا ولكم ولوالدينا ووالديك
عندي سؤال هل يمكن تعريف التملت كله من البولي لاين علي السيفل سبق انك عرفت الحارة والطابان من البولي لاين هل ممكن اعرف الميل الجانبي من البولي لاين وكمان البلدورات والجزر وقنوات التصريف 
وهل من الممكن حساب كميات الجزر والبلدورات من السيفل
وشكراااااااااااااا


----------



## علي فؤاد (20 يونيو 2013)

ياليت تشرجلنا يا مهندس رسم اسمبلي لطريق سريع كامل بجميع طبقاته وجزره علي اعتبار الطريق سريع وخدمة يفصلهم جزر وسطية وشكرررررررررررررر


----------



## ودالبخيت (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Mahmoud*Ramadan (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك


----------



## زهزوه (20 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله بك م.أشرف دائماَ لديك ما هو جديد و مفيد جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وزادك علماَ ونوراَ ز


----------



## ahmed_90_a (3 يوليو 2013)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## teo_is_me (10 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## bird2010 (11 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا م / أشرف وجزاك الله خيرا عن هذا المجهود الرائع والعلم النافع​


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (12 يوليو 2013)

م اشرف حفظك الله ومشكور على المجهود الجميل ...عند عمل القطاعات العرضيه لايظهر اول قطاع واخر قطاع هل هناك خطأ فى البرنامج ام فى طريقة العمل ارجوا التوضيح بارك الله فيكم




ا


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (13 يوليو 2013)

جزيت حيرا على ما تقدمة من بذل من الجهد والعطاء اجميع الزملاء وكل عام وانتم بحير


----------



## عزمي حماد (14 يوليو 2013)

بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان الكريم
كل عام وانتم بخير
و






بارك الله فيك
​​


----------



## khalil abbas (19 يوليو 2013)

شكرا مهندس اشرف علي هذا المجهود الرائع.
جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (13 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم يا استاذنا و كل عام وانت بخير و كل الاخوه الاعضاء بخير 
هذا ملف ل median ارجو ان تجربوه و تعطوني الملاحظات عليه
كما اواجه مشكله في ملف ال shulder في عمل ال rounding ارجو معاينه الملف و اقتراح الحلول و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nile bird (21 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## لهون لهونى (31 أغسطس 2013)

مشكورين بارك الله فيك


----------



## Al Mohager (4 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## almasriwael (9 سبتمبر 2013)

عفوا وين الملفات وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## حمدي الخولي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام بوشكش (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Abo Doganah السلام عليكم : انا بعد ما بارسم القطاع العرضى واظهر القطاعات العرضية على طول المسار الافقى . عايز اعرض المناسيب التصميمية والطبيعية تحت القطاع . ممكن اعرف الطريقة


----------



## emademy69 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي الشرح الرائع


----------



## احمد النجار (1 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خير مهندس اشرف علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وغفر الله لنا ولكم ولوالدينا ووالديك


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (1 أكتوبر 2013)

تم الرفع على اليوتيوب 

لظهور الروابط 
صلى على النبى ​


----------



## en.jafar najajrah (10 أكتوبر 2013)

لو سمحت عندي طريق وبدي اعمل الها templet عشان احسب الكميات فقط لحد subgrad ممكن


----------



## المهندس_1 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير.....البرنامج هام جدا جدا:75::75::75:


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## WADHAH (22 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك ولك اخي على هذا الشرح


----------



## M.wadee (22 أكتوبر 2013)

هلا جميع المهندسين


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (3 نوفمبر 2013)

الرابط رقم 3 غير صحيح ..ارجو تصحيح و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماليديانا (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucoupppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## metkal (16 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## أبوتقي (20 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله مجهودك الرائع


----------



## زهزوه (5 ديسمبر 2013)

م.أشرف بارك الله بك وبعلمك فقد أجدت وأفضت أسأل المولى الكريم ان يزيدك علم ومعرفة.

لدي مشكلة انه عندما اريد عمل mirror للتمبلت يعطني الخطأ التالي :
Cannot mirror. Please select one or more connected subassemblies within an assembly having the side property.

ممكن تفيدنا بحل جزاك الله خير


----------



## زهزوه (5 ديسمبر 2013)

ورفق الصورة للمشاركة السابقة


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (8 ديسمبر 2013)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وشكرا علي ثنائكم علي الشرح ولسه الموضوع مطول شويه لان هنشرح برنامج section 3d ايضا ومعادنا كل يوم جمعة مع الدروس الجديده في نفس الموضوع بس عاوز الناس تطبق وتتفاعل معانا بعد التطبيق لتشجيع الاخرين



بارك الله بك مهندس أشرف غنيم
وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود في كل اعمالك 

لديى هذا الرابط من المهندس هشام يخص للسيفيل ثري دي
​http://primeservicesglobal.com/tutorials.php

وطلب منك اذا ممكن شرح عن الشروط الموجودة في conditional subassembly للسيفيل ثري دي​


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (11 ديسمبر 2013)

ابو عباده المصري قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا استاذنا و جزاك الله خير ..الحمد لله تم تطبيق كل الدروس و في انتظار البرنامج الجديد section 3d ..لو عند حضرتك لينك لتحميل البرنامج
> ​انا قمت بتحميل الدروس علي اليوتيوب و ده الرابط
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8KNoGxGZV0&list=PLoKD2kq4VwV7wX_wB0bU2S0lnLkC8MYHm





بارك الله بك اخي اذا ممكن تحميل الدروس على http://www.mediafire.com

بسبب لا استطيع التحميل منه وشكرا


----------



## محمود عز 2000 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم​


----------



## ناصرالقحطاني1 (22 ديسمبر 2013)

الف شكر المهندس اشرف ... ومنتظرين المزيد الله لايحرمنا من علمك


----------



## لهون جاف (29 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا مز أشرف وحفظ الله مصر من كل سوء ومن كيد كل حاقد
ولو تكرمت وساعدتني في الحصول على كراك Civil 3D 2014 أكون ممنون لك كما يقال باللهجة العراقية وتسلم يا رب


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (1 فبراير 2014)

لهون جاف قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا مز أشرف وحفظ الله مصر من كل سوء ومن كيد كل حاقد
> ولو تكرمت وساعدتني في الحصول على كراك Civil 3D 2014 أكون ممنون لك كما يقال باللهجة العراقية وتسلم يا رب



رابط تحميل الكراك في تاني مشاركه في هذا الموضوع 
تحميل أوتوكاد 2014


----------



## المبروك محمد ساسى (11 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك وان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك ورحم الله من خلفك وربنا يفتح طريقك الى المزيد من التقدم والرقى وياريت ان تفيدنا فى تصميم خطوط المياه الرئيسية وطرق حساب الضغط والسرعة فى الانبوب


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (22 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله سيف (15 أبريل 2014)

الله يبارك فيك ويجعله الله لك ذخرا للاخرة


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (22 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك 
وتحياتي على المجهود المتميز


----------



## abedodeh (18 مايو 2014)

لو سمحت باشمهندس اشرف ممكن رفع الاسمبلي والدايلايت اللي انعملت بهذه الدروس واذا هناك امثلة غيرها مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Eng. Eyas Assaf (4 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم
ارجو تزويدي برابط لتحميل برنامج (Autodesk Subassembly Composer for AutoCAD Civil 3D 2012) 
مع فائق الاحترام​


----------



## alijbeir (20 أكتوبر 2015)

سلام الله عليك اخي م اشرف غنيم وشكرا علي شرح ال sabassamply Comboser ولكن السوبر الفيشن للأكتاف لا ينطبق ارجوا الايضاح ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## alijbeir (22 أكتوبر 2015)

سلام الله عليك اخي م اشرف غنيم وشكرا علي شرح ال sabassamply Comboser ولكن السوبر الفيشن للأكتاف لا ينطبق ارجوا الايضاح ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## alijbeir (22 أكتوبر 2015)

سلام الله عليك اخي م اشرف غنيم وشكرا علي شرح ال sabassamply Comboser ولكن السوبر الفيشن للأكتاف لا ينطبق ارجوا الايضاح ولك جزيل الشكر بمعني ينطبق لخط سطح الاسفلت يمين ويسار ولا ينطبق في الاكتاف


----------



## alijbeir (27 أكتوبر 2015)

سلام الله عليك اخي م اشرف غنيم وشكرا علي شرح ال sabassamply Comboser ولكن السوبر الفيشن للأكتاف لا ينطبق ارجوا الايضاح ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## alijbeir (29 أكتوبر 2015)

*subassembly , suprelevtion*

اخي المهندس اشرف غنيم نشكرك من الاعماق لشرحك برنامج subassembly وفقك الله ودمت ذخرا للمنتدي بعلوماتك القيمه ولكن اخي معي مشكلة السوبر الفيشن لم يتحقق للاكتاف بينما تحقق لخط ( lane ) شاهد المرفقات ووضح لنا ماهو الخطاء في ذلك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## alijbeir (29 أكتوبر 2015)

اخي المهندس اشرف غنيم نشكرك من الاعماق لشرحك برنامج subassembly وفقك الله ودمت ذخرا للمنتدي بعلوماتك القيمه ولكن اخي معي مشكلة السوبر الفيشن لم يتحقق للاكتاف بينما تحقق لخط ( lane ) شاهد المرفقات ووضح لنا ماهو الخطاء في ذلك ولك جزيل الشكروالمرفقات هي


----------



## محمد سيد رباح (2 نوفمبر 2015)

الله يوفقك ويجزاك الف خير انا تعلمت من الفيديوهات الشيء الكثير نيالك صابتك دعوات كثيرة في ضهر الغيب 
الله يوفقك ويجزاك الف خير


----------



## alijbeir (5 نوفمبر 2015)

*الاخ محمد سيد رباخ*



محمد سيد رباح قال:


> الله يوفقك ويجزاك الف خير انا تعلمت من الفيديوهات الشيء الكثير نيالك صابتك دعوات كثيرة في ضهر الغيب
> الله يوفقك ويجزاك الف خير



الاخ محمد سيد رباخ ارجوا منك ومما تعلمت ان تفيدني


----------



## محمد سيد رباح (6 نوفمبر 2015)

كيف يمكنني التواصل معكم عندي مشكلة بالبرنامج ولم استطع حلها الله يجزاكم كل خير


----------



## محمد سيد رباح (6 نوفمبر 2015)

الملف فيه باس وورد


----------



## alijbeir (6 نوفمبر 2015)

*لا يوجد باسورد لفتح الملف المرفق المضغوط*

اذا طلب باسورد عند فك الملف المرفق فجرب ( ageil )


----------



## محمد سيد رباح (8 نوفمبر 2015)

اعمل بارميتر للسوبر ايلفيشن للاكتاف


----------



## mannnooo30 (12 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكوووووووور جدا على هذا الجهد


----------



## mannnooo30 (12 نوفمبر 2015)

بس مش واضح ايه الملفات دى


----------



## محمد_غاندي (13 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا
عندي سؤال لو تسمح
عندي رفع ابتدائي لطريق قديم بالتوتال كيف انشئ sheet excel به مناسيب 3 نقاط في القطاع العرضي ( يمين + محور + يسار )


----------



## alijbeir (16 نوفمبر 2015)

mannnooo30 قال:


> بس مش واضح ايه الملفات دى



الملفات تفتح ببرنامج Autodesk Subassembly Composer 2015


----------



## alijbeir (16 نوفمبر 2015)

محمد سيد رباح قال:


> كيف يمكنني التواصل معكم عندي مشكلة بالبرنامج ولم استطع حلها الله يجزاكم كل خير



اذا اردت يا اخي يامحمد ان تتواصل معي فعن طريق الايميل تبعي هذا ( [email protected] )


----------

